# Bailey has a guardian angel!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, Bailey has A LOT of guardian angels...ALL of you here at SM who have asked about him and prayed for him while he's been sick. I have been moved to tears many times over the past week at the kindness and love and compassion of members on this forum. I honestly don't know what I would have done if I didn't have SM for support through this whole, horrible ordeal. 

I wanted to share with you all something a member did for Bailey that has touched my heart so much. 

I mentioned in my thread ( http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/111066-bailey-sick.html ) that Marie (who lives near us) called her vet over the weekend when Bailey was feeling really sick after his surgery. She told her vet all about Bailey's condition and her vet told her she would definitely put me on her calendar for Monday. Marie knew how worried and stressed I was that my current vet might be missing something and knew that a second opinion would help ease my mind. I went in and saw Marie's vet Monday evening - she was amazing and made us feel a hundred times better! At the end of the appointment, I came up to the front desk to check out and pay, but the ladies at the desk told me that I was all set to go. I was confused and asked them what they meant. They said, your friend Marie already paid for Bailey to see Dr. Erwin!!! 

I was speechless and just overwhelmed...what an amazingly thoughtful and sweet gesture!!!!

Marie, you are such a wonderful person! As I often say, Bailey and I are very blessed to have found our way to this forum and to have met such wonderful people, like YOU! I don't think I could find the right words to express how much this meant to us...thank you!

There are SO SO MANY others that I am so grateful to for sending Bailey their love and prayers every day while he was sick. So thanks once again to you all :aktion033:

Also, Karla - THANK YOU for answering my countless questions over PM and for speaking with the vet you work with about Bailey. Your advice really was just what I needed and it helped SO SO SO much. Thank you!!! 

And Sue - thank you for letting me call you to vent on the day Bailey had his surgery. It was such an awful, stressful day and I was just sitting here not knowing what to do with myself...so talking to you really helped! Thank you! 

And thanks once again to each and every one of you!!!! Bailey LOVES all his Aunties!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How wonderful *sniff* :tender: I feel a group hug coming on.....:grouphug:

Doesn't it feel WONDERFUL to know you are loved! 

I am in awe of our members here, they go way above and beyond. ....it must be the maltese in us. :innocent:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your post brought tears to my eyes...SM members are the best!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh, that brings tears to my eyes. What a lovely gesture for Marie to pay for your vet visit. Wow!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

donnad said:


> Your post brought tears to my eyes...SM members are the best!





k/c mom said:


> Oh gosh, that brings tears to my eyes. What a lovely gesture for Marie to pay for your vet visit. Wow!


I know...I too was in tears at the vets office when they told me Marie had already paid. I got in the car and had to wait a few minutes before I called Marie. That is just the nicest, most thoughtful thing ever!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aaahh made me cry too..How very sweet of Marie.:wub: I just love all the SM members!! Nadia give Bailey hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh how sweet of Marie. And so glad you are feeling so much better about Bailey. So touching!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

The A Team said:


> How wonderful *sniff* :tender: I feel a group hug coming on.....:grouphug:
> 
> Doesn't it feel WONDERFUL to know you are loved!
> 
> I am in awe of our members here, they go way above and beyond. ....it must be the maltese in us. :innocent:


 Nida I agree with Pat's post... amazing that there are so many caring loving people on SM...it helps so much to have such good people in our lives when we are experiencing trouble.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nida, that just brought tears to my eyes. What a sweet and thoughtful thing for Marie to do, but that doesn't surprise me, Marie is just one of the sweetest ladies on here.:tender:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That is such a wonderful thing for Marie to have done!! She is a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I knew she was beautiful anyway but this just says it all. Thank you for sharing this sweet, loving story~~Glad Bailey is getting better. It gets so scary sometimes and without our dear friends here, what would we do.......:heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

When I read earlier that Marie had contacted her vet for you and arranged the appt, I was so relieved that you had someone right there with you, helping share all the worry and now this too. How thoughtful of Marie, what a wonderful story and I'm glad Karla and Sue were there for you too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm ferklempt. :crying: Tears of gratitude for Marie and her selfless devotion to others. She is one of the most beautiful women I know on the outside but boy, her inside...even more beautiful. :smootch: Truly a guardian angel. :wub: I kept thinking about all the expenses you've had and saying there was some insurance issue and started to freak out thinking of how you could also take on the cost of a second opinion. I guess Marie must have been thinking the same thing. 
Karla has such a wealth of information for us and I'm so glad she's back on SM again. I'm also glad I could be a little comfort to you on that day. I know you were so worried about whether you were doing the right thing and I knew that you were. 
I do have to say that this SM community continues to astound me with all that they give. I really don't know any other group of people, on or off the internet, who pitch in when the going gets tough - with prayers, love, money, time etc - and when the going is great - encouragement, support, kudos, etc. This is the true heart of SM and yes, Pat, I think it might be the Maltese (or honorary Maltese) in all of us. Cheers to SM. :drinkup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wub:
How sweet is our Marie!! What a kind and giving soul.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is incredibly sweet :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just shed a couple of tears too , that is so sweet and selfless of marie , i am amazed everyday by all the love shared on this forum and i am honored to be a part of spoiled maltese. im so glad that bailey is doing better and that u felt the love n the support and marie ur beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SO VERY sweet of SWEET Marie :wub:
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I teared up also! :heart::heart: SMers are the BEST!!!!:SM Rocks!:

I so glad precious Bailey is feeling better!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What an incredibly kind, generous and thoughtful thing for Marie to do! I pray little Bailey is feeling better and better.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, Marie, you are an angel!!!! I am so honored to know each and every one of you. Even through drama, we still stick together and overcome.  :crying: There are so many wonderful people on this board...all because of a fluff. 

Wonderful....bravo Miss Marie!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not surprised at all Marie has the most giving and caring heart, I love Marie, we are so blessed to have her in our family.
Marie you always use the term "Earth Angel" well that descibes you perfectly. I love you my friend


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How very sweet and thoughtful of Marie.SM members are the best.:thmbup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Because Nida and I live so close to one another, I felt bad ... because I wanted to be there to hold Nida's hand as she went through all the stress and worry for precious Bailey. But, I was not easily able to do that right now. (MS related) I felt so frustrated. 

So, I wanted to figure out another way to be there for Nida, especially while she was getting her second opinion and check-up for Bailey in Dr. Krisi's office. I just wanted to do a little something ... hoping that would help lighten up the evening for Nida. Nida, I am so happy it meant so much to you. You are such a sweetheart. :tender: 

I'm so proud to be a part of the family of wonderful aunties here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

“I am only one, but I am one. I can not do everything, but I can do something. And I will not let what I can not do interfere with what I can do.”
- Edward E Hale
Isn't it wonderful that God gifts us in so many different ways----I just keep seeing that over & over here where people reach out in unique ways to each other. Maria---bless you. I know you are blessed in giving. So, because you could not physically be there for Nida you WERE there in another special way! Kudos to all of you who participated in Bailey's recovering process!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> “_I_ am only one, but I am one. I can not do everything, but I can do something. And I will not let what I can not do interfere with what I can do.”
> - Edward E Hale
> Isn't it wonderful that God gifts us in so many different ways----I just keep seeing that over & over here where people reach out in unique ways to each other. Maria---bless you. I know you are blessed in giving. So, because you could not physically be there for Nida you WERE there in another special way! Kudos to all of you who participated in Bailey's recovering process!


I love this ... thank you, Sandi.:tender:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Because Nida and I live so close to one another, I felt bad ... because I wanted to be there to hold Nida's hand as she went through all the stress and worry for precious Bailey. But, I was not easily able to do that right now. (MS related) I felt so frustrated.
> 
> So, I wanted to figure out another way to be there for Nida, especially while she was getting her second opinion and check-up for Bailey in Dr. Krisi's office. I just wanted to do a little something ... hoping that would help lighten up the evening for Nida. Nida, I am so happy it meant so much to you. You are such a sweetheart. :tender:
> 
> I'm so proud to be a part of the family of wonderful aunties here.


Marie, you are an amazing person with such a BIG heart! Thank you again for all you did for Bailey and I. 

You and Snowball will always be in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a wonderful thing for Marie to do!! ( Marie, you are a SWEETHEART!!:wub: )


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the sweet and beautiful compliments. I look at all of you in the same way ... you all do loving things in your own special ways.

I often think how blessed I am to have met so many wonderful women from around the world ... right here on SM. And, we come from different age groups, too ... just like family! We have the most wonderful group of aunties in the whole wide world! We come from so many different states and countries ... and, yet, it is often like we are all gathered in one room together. I love you!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------

